

Why “Ritalin Gone Wrong” Is Wrong? (Huffington Post) - deno
http://www.childmind.org/en/posts/articles/2012-1-30-adhd-righting-record-stimulant-medications

======
deno
It ran with that title in Huffington Post[1], but they have some problems with
their website apparently, so I’ve linked directly to the author’s website
instead.

[1] [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/dr-harold-koplewicz/ritalin-
go...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/dr-harold-koplewicz/ritalin-gone-
wrong_b_1244935.html)

